# Solar driven DC motor mini maximizer project



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if this project has been mentioned before, but I thought its interesting. Directly driving a dc motor from a solar panel can cause problems with low voltages and burning out the motor. This project allows you to power a small motor without a battery being used.

If you know anything about electronics, or can follow directions very well, then you too can build this.

Build this simple Mini Maximiser

Michael


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I like that. Smart Circuit. I did it the "poor man" way when I hooked my small pump up. I used a 12v relay, a capacitor and a resistor---had it set where the panel had to get to 16 volts to latch in the relay which turned on the pump, The cap gave the relay a little help staying latched when or if the voltage dropped below the relay "un-latching" voltage during the pump start up. Hey it worked for me.




artificer said:


> I don't know if this project has been mentioned before, but I thought its interesting. Directly driving a dc motor from a solar panel can cause problems with low voltages and burning out the motor. This project allows you to power a small motor without a battery being used.
> 
> If you know anything about electronics, or can follow directions very well, then you too can build this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't often say this, but this guy not only knows his stuff, but knows how to explain it. Pretty darn good.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

You might look at a unijunction transistor to trigger the gate of a fet, put a big capasitor on the raw dc in and it will charge then stay on as long as the ujt stays in conduction range.
automatic and low parts count.


----------

